
Rare and diverse giant viruses unexpectedly found in a forest soil ecosystem - oedmarap
https://phys.org/news/2018-11-rare-diverse-giant-viruses-unexpectedly.html
======
excalibur
Apparently not so rare as was thought. I wonder if filtering my backyard soil
with the same method would yield any giant viruses.

~~~
extrememacaroni
Virii _

~~~
anitil
Common parlance would disagree - see 'this data', 'a myriad of' etc

~~~
comex
Virii isn’t even correct Latin. If it were a regular second declension noun,
the plural would be viri (one i), but it’s not even that:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plural_form_of_words_ending_in...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plural_form_of_words_ending_in_-
us#Virus)

